# Domestic cleaners



## davepollock (May 11, 2010)

We have a 3 bed townhouse in Lagos which we let and are thinking of changing our cleaning contractor. Does anyone know how I can find cleaning companies in the Lagos area.
Many thanks
dave


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

davepollock said:


> We have a 3 bed townhouse in Lagos which we let and are thinking of changing our cleaning contractor. Does anyone know how I can find cleaning companies in the Lagos area.
> Many thanks
> dave


Why do you need a company? Find a neighbour or an expat needing to work, and they will do it for you for a 1/4 of the price, and they will do a decent job cause they will expect you to pass their info to others


----------



## davepollock (May 11, 2010)

*Domestic cleaning*



John999 said:


> Why do you need a company? Find a neighbour or an expat needing to work, and they will do it for you for a 1/4 of the price, and they will do a decent job cause they will expect you to pass their info to others


Thanks, certainly worth a try, never thought of it as some people might be offended but now you have sowed the seed there is a way we can find out locally if anyone is interested.


----------



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

davepollock said:


> Thanks, certainly worth a try, never thought of it as some people might be offended but now you have sowed the seed there is a way we can find out locally if anyone is interested.


Hi Dave,
I have just tried to send you a PM, but you can not receive them.
could you PM me more details about what you require, and contact details. I may be able to help you 
Debby


----------

